# Applying for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am a new user of expat forum and hence, posting a new thread altogether for all my queries right from now.

Here are my questions with respect to "Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa":


There is a requirement to "have an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list". The list do have Software Engineer in it, but I am a Software Tester. Do I fulfill that requirement?

I don't need to wait for IELTS results to get ACS assessment, right?

My previous work experience was in a BPO for 1+ year, but currently working as QA Engineer in currently company for 7+ years. Do I show experience of both the companies when applying for assessment for ACS?

Once I have IELTS score & ACS assessment, I can go ahead with EOI. Right?

My wife is an MBA graduate from English medium college and has around 2 years of experience in Content/Technical writing. If I want to gain 5 points under "Partner skill qualifications", then what are the requirements? Does she need to write IELTS? Does her skills to be assessed by "Vetasses"?

Please do answer the above questions as possible and I will review them to see if I have any further questions on those topics or other topics.

Thanks in advance to everyone for helping me out.

I am sorry if this is a kind of repeated question and I am posting it here instead of going through the existing threads.

Regards,
Alok K Agarwal


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new user of expat forum and hence, posting a new thread altogether for all my queries right from now.
> 
> ...


Hi friends,

I am a new user of expat forum and hence, posting a new thread altogether for all my queries right from now.

Here are my questions with respect to "Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa":

There is a requirement to "have an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list". The list do have Software Engineer in it, but I am a Software Tester. Do I fulfill that requirement?


*Apparently not.

The Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) occupation code for a Software Tester is 261314. 

The occupation code for a Software Engineer on the other hand is 261313 

If Software Tester is not an occupation on the current list for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, you will need to seek State Sponsorship

*

*More information on State Migration Plans here:* http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/state-plans.htm




I don't need to wait for IELTS results to get ACS assessment, right?

*No, IELTS is required to meet the English language requirement.

*

My previous work experience was in a BPO for 1+ year, but currently working as QA Engineer in currently company for 7+ years. Do I show experience of both the companies when applying for assessment for ACS?

*Only employment relevant to your nominated occupation (Software Tester ) will be considered by ACS.
*

Once I have IELTS score & ACS assessment, I can go ahead with EOI. Right?

*Yes, you can also apply without an IELTS score & ACS assessment but this is not recommended. 
*

*More info here:*

Top 10 tips for submitting an expression of interest (EOI) in SkillSelect | Migration Blog



My wife is an MBA graduate from English medium college and has around 2 years of experience in Content/Technical writing. If I want to gain 5 points under "Partner skill qualifications", then what are the requirements? 

Does she need to write IELTS?

*Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

*

Does her skills to be assessed by "Vetasses"?

*You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able to satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant for which they have obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and they meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is on the SOL as the primary applicant.
*

Please do answer the above questions as possible and I will review them to see if I have any further questions on those topics or other topics.

Thanks in advance to everyone for helping me out.

I am sorry if this is a kind of repeated question and I am posting it here instead of going through the existing threads.

Regards,
Alok K Agarwal


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

icriding said:


> I don't need to wait for IELTS results to get ACS assessment, right?
> 
> *No, IELTS is required to meet the English language requirement.
> 
> *


Well right answer for this query is that you don't need to wait for IELTS to get ACS assessment completed. These 2 tracks can go on in parallel.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

icriding said:


> I don't need to wait for IELTS results to get ACS assessment, right?
> 
> *No, IELTS is required to meet the English language requirement.*
> 
> ...


I don't need to wait for IELTS results to get ACS assessment, right?

*No, IELTS is required to meet the English language requirement.*

IELTS can go parallel with ACS assessment, it won't be a prior requirement for initiating the ACS assessment.

My wife is an MBA graduate from English medium college and has around 2 years of experience in Content/Technical writing. If I want to gain 5 points under "Partner skill qualifications", then what are the requirements? 

Does she need to write IELTS?

*Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.*

For claiming partner skills, IELTS with a score of min *6 in each band* is a mandatory requirement.
Only when NO partner points claimed, to show functional English, we can produce the educational transcipts showing English as medium of instruction (OR) write IELTS with 4.5 score in each band.

Does her skills to be assessed by "Vetasses"?

*You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able to satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant for which they have obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and they meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is on the SOL as the primary applicant.*

Yes, if partner claims points, she has to be assessed by the relevant assessing authority.


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks all for their replies.

I will await any more views/answers from other friends.

1.
Another question my birth is on Feb 1982.
So, will I be considered 31 years or 32 years old as of now?
What will be my age considered on Feb 2014?
This is significant for me with respect to the points.

2.
As per the replies and my further investigation, I might have to stick to Nomination from Victoria. Any idea on how much time it would take by them to revert back with the result on Nomination after the application date?
Their site says 12 weeks or later. But, can it be sooner?

3.
Any important/good tips for IELTS exam to score 7 or above?
I have IELTS in 20 days from now.

I will post any other query as I have it.

Regards,
Alok


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks all for their replies.
> 
> I will await any more views/answers from other friends.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

*Applying for Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa*

Hi friends,

Thanks a lot for everyone who has went through my thread and answered my queries, so far.

I have another question here.

I have an experience of 1.5 years in a BPO in technical support in a company.
Then, I have rest of 7+ years in my current company where I am a QA Engineer.

I am applying for assessment in ACS for Software Tester. My questions are :

1. Do I put my first job experience letter for my assessment for ACS?

2. Does my current title will be a hurdle in assessment?

3. Can I get someone's experience letter with Software Tester roles & responsibilities so that I can refer to it and follow it for mine? 
(I did see the sample format given on ACS website.)

Regards,
Alok


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who has went through my thread and answered my queries, so far.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Mroks & other friends who have reviewed my queries and replied.

I have a few more queries now:

1. By the term 'certified' for ACS, do we need to get them stamped from a notary center on the black/white copy of my original documents?
2. Any preferred or good notary centers that we have in Hyderabad, India which server our actual purpose?
3. Any compulsions when getting our copy documents notarized?
4. If a document is 2-3 pages long, then do we need to notarize all the pages or just the main page?

Thanks,
Alok


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Thanks again for being there to assist people like me.

Last week, I learnt that the state nomination is not possible for certain (software) jobs as the states are not accepting the applications. Is it true?

If yes, then will it open only in July 2014 or there is a slight hope/chance that it can open suddenly for certain jobs with a new list of jobs that they want?


I also learnt that certain jobs under 189 category are also closed for new applications. Is it also true?

If yes, then will it open only in July 2014 or there is a slight hope/chance that it can open suddenly for certain jobs with a new list of jobs that they want?

I am planning to get my ACS assessment done so that I am ready with with it and thus apply for nomination or EOI as applicable. Is it fine to do that now or do it later?

I would also like to know which type of IELTS test she shall take as she is a co-applicant (non-principle) - GT or Academic?
I am asking this as I think and preferring Academic is more easy than GT.

Any other suggestions for any other category application are welcome.

Regards,
Alok.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks again for being there to assist people like me.
> 
> ...


*Hello Alok,*

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for the following six occupational groups, a decision was therefore made by the DIAC to move to a *pro rata allocation* of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

*Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated for each round. 
*
*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

*Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the above mentioned occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is currently unavailable for these categories.
*
*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations. The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great information Icriding.

However, I am still confused whether I can apply for state level nomination (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ications-in-certain-Occupational-categories)?

I was eligible only for Victorian nomination as my skillset was included in its' list only.
Now, when I see that page of occupations, it is showing striked off "Software Tester" on https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/occupation-lists.

On the above mentioned places, it is clearly mentioned that nomination requests will NOT BE ACCEPTED.

Can you please clarify on this?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks for the great information Icriding.
> 
> However, I am still confused whether I can apply for state level nomination (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ications-in-certain-Occupational-categories)?
> 
> ...


There is suspension on certain occupations and you cannot apply for SS for any state as of now. Hoping DIAC will lift the suspension with in few weeks.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks for the great information Icriding.
> 
> However, I am still confused whether I can apply for state level nomination (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ications-in-certain-Occupational-categories)?
> 
> ...



*Hello Alok,*

Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the (2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts/ 2613 Software and Applications Programmers) occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is * currently* unavailable for these categories.

Until further notice from the DIAC, no further applications will be accepted. In the meanwhile, the DIAC has also recommended that State and Territory Governments can refer cases which would have met the relevant cut-offs for the six occupational groups for consideration of nomination on a *case-by-case* basis. 

This is consistent with the aims of ensuring the best and brightest intending migrants are nominated or invited to apply for a visa from SkillSelect, whether that be via the Skilled Independent or State or Territory nominated streams.

*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot friends.

I have a few more questions...

I am planning to get my ACS assessment done so that I am ready with with it and thus apply for nomination or EOI as applicable. Is it fine to do that now or better do ACS assessment later?

I would also like to know which type of IELTS test she shall take as she is a co-applicant (non-principle) - GT or Academic?
I am asking this as I think and preferring Academic is more easy than GT.

Regards,
Alok.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks a lot friends.
> 
> I have a few more questions...
> 
> ...


Better to proceed with ACS as it takes around 3 months.

Co applicant has to take IELTS (GT) and has to score min 4.5 average (function language) if not claiming partner 5 points else 6 band in each with skill assessment.
University / College letter stating that the education of min 2 yrs was carried out in medium English will also suffice for proving function language.

IELTS GT is easier than academic. Listening and speaking modules are same for both modules.


----------



## myezyhandyman (Jul 9, 2013)

*Difference between software tester and developer*

Software developer mainly works on to develop a website. He is responsible for development and functionality of website. When site is created there is need to test working of website. This work is mainly done by website tester. He is mainly responsible for testing website and recommend changes in it.


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks again friends for your replies addressing my queries.

I would like to gain 5 more points for partner skills.
My wife has done hear MBA. So, which is the assessing authority to do the assessment for her qualification?

Also, her experience is in content writing/technical writing for websites. So, VETASSESS does the assessment for her skills, right?


Regards,
Alok


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

alokkagarwal said:


> Thanks again friends for your replies addressing my queries.
> 
> I would like to gain 5 more points for partner skills.
> My wife has done hear MBA. So, which is the assessing authority to do the assessment for her qualification?
> ...


*Hello Alok,*

You have not mentioned your wife's nominated occupation. 

You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able nominate an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant.

Additionally, your partner must obtain a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and should meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience

Your partner must also satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, and meet Health and Character Requirements for Australian Migration.

*Evidence to attach to your application*

For you to be awarded points, you must provide documentary evidence that your partner has met all the basic requirements for the particular General Skilled Migration visa that you are applying for. This evidence should include:

---a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (nominated occupation is to be on the same version of the SOL as the main applicant)
---evidence of age to confirm that they are under 50 years of age
---evidence of competent English language level
---evidence of one of the following:
--> that they meet the Australian study requirement in the last six months before applying
--> that they have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying.

For you to be awarded these points, documentary evidence as described above must be provided before the points assessment.

*Link:*http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test.pdf

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Senior Expats,

I have some questions about subclass 189 Independent PR. In my case my wife is 189 applicant and I am dependent. 

I have some questions, I request sombody to reply this.

1. Can the dependent spouse independently work in Australia or whether dependent will have some restriction (of any type) on employment.

2. I understand that the applicant as well as dependents have to do stamping in Australia at the same time. Can applicant return to home country (for some duration) after stamping and dependent continue to search a job in australia. (I am thinking of sending back my wife and child till the time. I get some job, so that initial cost will be low)

3. Whether dependent need applicant during any future steps such as bank account opening, medicare registration or anything alse where applicants presence might be mandatory.

4. Whether the child can avail the same cost of schooling (as citizenship) or is there difference.

5. Whether the citizenship 2 years duration is counted based on applicants employment duration in Australia.

Is there any website where such detail info is available.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks icriding for your reply addressing my queries.

Her work experience is in content writing/technical writing for websites.
This occupation is in CSOL list which also includes my skill.
So, VETASSESS does the assessment for her skills, right?

Note: I am applying as a Software Tester and her work experience is in content writing/technical writing for websites.

My wife has done hear MBA. So, which is the assessing authority to do the assessment for her qualification?

Also, I am slightly confused with the term "nominated occupation"?
Is it the state nominated occupation or refers to SOL or CSOL?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> 
> I have some questions about subclass 189 Independent PR. In my case my wife is 189 applicant and I am dependent.
> 
> ...


*Hello sumdur,*

*Specific Answers below*

1. Can the dependent spouse independently work in Australia or whether dependent will have some restriction (of any type) on employment.*---No employment restrictions apply to 189 visa holder.*

2. I understand that the applicant as well as dependents have to do stamping in Australia at the same time. Can applicant return to home country (for some duration) after stamping and dependent continue to search a job in australia. (I am thinking of sending back my wife and child till the time. I get some job, so that initial cost will be low)*---Your dependents can enter and exit Australia freely with a PR visa. They can also return to your home country and come back to Australia at a later date, once you have settled down.*

3. Whether dependent need applicant during any future steps such as bank account opening, medicare registration or anything alse where applicants presence might be mandatory.*---As Australian Permanent residents, no such restrictions apply *.

4. Whether the child can avail the same cost of schooling (as citizenship) or is there difference.*---As Australian Permanent residents, they will pay local students fees but will not be eligible for HECS/Fee-Help. *

5. Whether the citizenship 2 years duration is counted based on applicants employment duration in Australia.*---You need to satisfy Australian residency requirements in order to be considered as eligible for citizenship.* *More info here:* Australian Citizenship – Migrant with permanent residence

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## alokkagarwal (Jul 24, 2013)

Re-sending my latest query if in case its not see yet. 

Thanks icriding for your reply addressing my queries.

Her work experience is in content writing/technical writing for websites.
This occupation is in CSOL list which also includes my skill.
So, VETASSESS does the assessment for her skills, right?

Note: I am applying as a Software Tester and her work experience is in content writing/technical writing for websites.

My wife has done hear MBA. So, which is the assessing authority to do the assessment for her qualification?

Also, I am slightly confused with the term "nominated occupation"?
Is it the state nominated occupation or refers to SOL or CSOL?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello sumdur,*
> 
> *Specific Answers below*
> 
> ...


Dear Icriding,

Thanks for your reply.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## faizaan (Nov 6, 2015)

*189 VIsa for Australia*

Hi,
I have a question regarding Independent Visa 189. I have done with my skill assessment and result is positive and they considered my 3 yrs overseas experience. But when I come to submit an EOI after getting desired score in PTE, agent say that visa may be refuse by the visa case officer as your initially one year period of total experience was your trainee period so they did not count that period and your total experience accountable was only 2 Yrs. So plz suggest that if Engineer Australia consider 3yrs work experience in my skill assessment then why the chances of been visa refusal arise. Plz suggest that I go ahead with my EOI or not.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi.. please guide me which state to choose..
26112 ICT system analyst position..which state has more openings..

I have done Btech Electronics communication and 10+ yrs experience in IT.. will my qualification & experience be valid by ACS? Should I go through RPL?

If I take RPL, will ACS deduct my years of work experience?


----------

